# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** المصحف المعلم بصوت الشيخ على الحذيفي ..

## ابو مؤمن

**

*أقدم لكم*

*المصحف المعلم بصوت الشيخ على الحذيفي*
*كامل مع** الشرح بالصور*

**-*-*-**
 *الغــــــــلاف* 
  
  
 *التعـــريف بالاسطـــوانة*  
* مشروع إنتاج إسطوانة لتحفيظ القرآن مجانية مفتوحة المصدر ومصرح بالنسخ والتداول لغير الأغراض التجارية , الاسطوانة عبارة عن برنامج ذاتى الاقلاع يعمل فى بيئة الوندوز , تمكنك من تصفح المصحف والبحث فيه مع إمكانية التلاوة المتتابعة وإمكانية إعادة وتكرار الآيات مع تلوين الآيات أثناء التلاوة لتسهيل المتابعة والحفظ فى شكل وأسلوب ميسر بصوت الشيخ على بن عبد الرحمن الحذيفى - فى الاصدارات القادمة سيتم إضافة مشايخ آخرين - هذا المشروع برعاية شبكة أهداف*  * 
 مميـزات المصـحف  
 يتميز بانها مجانية ومسموح للجميع بالنسخ منها وتداولها فحقوق النسخ والنقل تم التنازل عنها من قبلنا ومن قبل الشركة المبرمجة لصالحنا لغير الأغراض التجارية فهى وقف لله يسمح بتداولها بدون قيود بشرط عدم بيعها , تتميز النسخة بخفة حجمها فقط 257 ميجا ( تيسيراً لتحميلها عبر الانترنت وتداولها ) كذلك أسلوب العرض المميز للآيات وتتابع عرض الآيات مع التلاوة المميزة لإمام الحرم المدنى الشيخ على بن عبدالرحمن الحذيفى مع إمكانية التكرار والتحفيظ و التفسير والبحث فى كلمات القرآن وترجمة معانى القرآن للانجليزية والفرنسية مع دعاء ختم القرآن لعام 1427هـ مع واجهة عربية وانجليزية وفرنسية وهو ما لم يتوفر فى أى نسخ مدفوعة أخرى تم إصدارها ( تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من برمجة الإسطوانة فى يونيو 2007 م - الموافق جمادى آخر 1428هـ )** 
 شـرح البرنامـج ومميـزاته  
 برنامج المصحف المعلم 
 بصوت الشيخ على بن عبد الرحمن الحذيفى إمام وخطيب الحرم المدنى
 برنامج ذاتى الإقلاع يعمل فى بيئة الويندوز لأجهزة الحاسب الآلى
 
 تم مراعاة أن يكون حجم البرنامج صغير لسهولة تداوله ونقله فالحجم الكلى للبرنامح 257 ميجا فقط**
 
 البرنامج يعمل تلقائياً بمجرد وضع الاسطوانة فى سواقة ( مشغل ) الاسطوانات قد يأخذ بعض الوقت لذلك , يمكن تشغيل البرنامج من على الجهاز مباشرة أو من على الاسطوانة بالنقر على ايقونة Autorun
 
 عند تشغيل البرنامج لأول مرة فقط يتم تثبيت البرنامج وتثبيت الكوديكات والملفات اللازمة لتشغيل البرنامج , يأخذ الأمر عدة دقائق حسب سرعة جهازك**
 
 بعد تثبيت البرنامج تظهر صفحة المقدمة بعدها بثوانى يتم فتح البرنامج , بالنقر على المقدمة يمكن تخطيها والدخول للبرنامج مباشرة**
  
 (( تشغيل البرنامج )) 
 الواجهة العربية للبرنامج 
 الآن يمكنك الإستماع الى القرآن الكريم مع تتابع ظهور الآيات وتلوينها باللون الأحمر أثناء تلاوتها
 يمكنك التحكم فى درجة الصوت , عمل توقيف مؤقت للتلاوة , إزالة التوقيف , التقدم الى الامام والخلف بالنقر على الآية , إختيار وتنقل سهل وبسيط للتلاوة بواسطة اسم السورة او رقم الآية أو رقم الصفحة**
 
 دعاء ختم القرآن بصوت الشيخ الحذيفى للعام الهجرى 1427 مع خلفية فيديو**
 
 موسوعة التفاسير الشهيرة للقرآن الكريم : تفسير القرطبى - ابن كثير - الجلالين و أسباب النزول**
  
 
 ترجمة معانى كلمات القرآن للانجليزية**
 
 ترجمة معانى كلمات القرآن للفرنسية**
 
 إمكانية التكرار للتحفيظ إختيار عدد مرات التكرار , و الآيات المطلوب تكرارها , كما يمكن إيقاف هذه الخاصية بسهولة**
 
* *إمكانية البحث فى** كلمات القرآن**
 
 فهرس سور القرآن الكريم مع عرض معلومات عن السورة المختارة**
 
*

----------


## ابو مؤمن

*الواجهة الإنجليزية للبرنامج
 
 الواجهة الفرنسية للبرنامج
 
 صفحة حقوق البرنامج 
 يُسمح بنسخ الإسطوانة وتوزيعها بالمجان لتعم الفائدة فهذه النسخة مجانية ولاحرج فى نسخها وتوزيعها وقف لله تعالى
 يمكن تحميل الإسطوانة من موقع الرعاة الرسميون كما هو موضح بهذه الصفحة
 
 إمكانية إغلاق البرنامج بعد فترة زمنية تحددها , كما يمكنك من إغلاق الجهاز بالكامل بعد فترة زمنية تحددها بالدقائق
 
 يظهر فى أسفل البرنامج الدقائق المتبقية لإغلاق البرنامج بناء على إختيارك السابق
 
 إمكانية البحث المتقدم
 يمكنك من هنا البحث فى كلمات القرآن الكريم بكلمة أو بمجموعة أحرف 
 
 الخروج من البرنامج بطريقة سهلة
 
 طريقة إزالة البرنامج من على الجهاز
 فى حالة رغبتك فى إزالة البرنامج من قائمة البرامج لأى سبب كان فالطريقة سهلة ومبسطة
 أنقر على Start << All program
 إبدأ << قائمة البرامج
 سيظهر اسم البرنامج بقائمة البرامج Quran Kareem
 ثم النقر على إزالة المصحف المعلم
 
 ثم النقر على نعم yes لتأكيد رغبتك فى إزالة البرنامج
 
 التأكيد مرة اخرى على الملفات التى سيتم إزالتها 
 
 
 إتمام عملية حذف البرنامج كاملاً من على الجهاز 
 كيف يمكننى المساهمة فى هذا المشروع 
 بعد تحميلك للبرنامج بواسطة الروابط التى نضعها , يمكنك نسخ البرنامج على إسطوانات وتوزيعها بالمجان على أصدقائك ومعارفك وعلى دور تحفيظ القرآن , يمكنك نشر روابط تحميل البرنامج فى المواقع والمنتديات المختلفة وعبر تواقيعك وعبر البريد الالكترونى , يمكنك رفع ملفات البرنامج على مواقع التحميل المختلفة ووضع روابط التحميل ليستفيد منها الجميع ولزيادة مصادر روابط التحميل تسهيلاً لنشرها ولتخفيف الضغط عن روابط التحميل الاصلية , أخيراً الدعاء لنا بالتوفيق فى هذا العمل 
 روابــط التحميــــل* * 
 اليكم الروابط الجديده للتحميل علي الموقع المحبوب 4shared والملفات علي رابطين 
 حجم الملف الاول حوالي 100 ميجا والثاني حوالي 80 ميجا  
 
 الجـــزء الاول  

 الجـــزء الثاني 
 فهو رابط مباشر ولن تحتاجوا إلي وقت انتظار للتحميل 
 منقول للفائدة ..


 
*

----------

